# Rv Park Awards



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

Does anyone know of where to find a site where you can find the RV parks that have won awards for the best campground of the year? Every now and then I run across a campground and they claim to have won an award for being the best of the best-----Thanks


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Good question! I'd like to know!


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

I would think AAA, or Good Sam would be the people to ask. But, I don't know. If anyone finds out, please post it. This could be useful info.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> I would think AAA, or Good Sam would be the people to ask. But, I don't know. If anyone finds out, please post it. This could be useful info.


I would think awards would be "awarded" by some outside entity, too. Not sure if you could find a site that would list all awards from every entity.

Mark


----------



## glennbo (Jun 27, 2006)

Try this... not super current but close enough.

http://www.roadtripamerica.com/read/frommers.htm

Here you'll get info on the following:

Best RV Camping 
Best Tent Camping 
Most Beautiful Campgrounds 
Most Private Campgrounds 
Most Spacious Campsites 
Quietest Campgrounds 
Most Secure Campgrounds 
Cleanest Camprounds 
Best Swimming Pools 
Best Campground Facilities 
Best Rural, Farm, or Ranch Settings 
Best Urban & Suburban Settings 
Best Mountain Settings 
Best Waterfront Settings 
Most Romantic Settings 
Best Family-Oriented


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

Thanks a bunch!


----------

